# Tagesquest in der Datenbank



## RacoonyRE (22. November 2008)

Hallo, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach den verschiedenen Tagesquests in Nordend. Leider bietet die Datenbank von Buffed derzeit nicht die dafür nötige Suchoption. Wäre es nicht möglich, wenn Ihr Eure Datenbank mit dieser Suche noch "verbessern" könntet?

Lieben Gruß

Racoony


----------



## Karin (23. November 2008)

RacoonyRE schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach den verschiedenen Tagesquests in Nordend. Leider bietet die Datenbank von Buffed derzeit nicht die dafür nötige Suchoption. Wäre es nicht möglich, wenn Ihr Eure Datenbank mit dieser Suche noch "verbessern" könntet?
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Aufstellung von den verschiedenen Tagesquest. Gibt es sonst irgendwo eine Aufstellung, welche man alle machen kann?


----------



## RacoonyRE (27. November 2008)

Genau das meinte ich


----------

